# Cam grinder



## v8power (Feb 18, 2011)

Can somebody help need plans for cam grinder looked everywere


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 18, 2011)

The back issues are available from the editors widow who could no doubt use the extra cash.


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 18, 2011)

Strictly IC is still under copyright protection. 
Please do not offer to copy copyright material on HMEM.
HMEM supports and honors copyright laws.
Thank You.
Gail in NM
Moderator


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 18, 2011)

GailInNM  said:
			
		

> Strictly IC is still under copyright protection.
> Please do not offer to copy copyright material on HMEM.
> HMEM supports and honors copyright laws.
> Thank You.
> ...



 Thank you for that information. I was unaware that it was still protected. In which case I must retract the offer. Again thank you for pointing that out


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Bill.
Gail in NM


----------



## kuhncw (Feb 18, 2011)

Home Shop Machinist published a cam grinder developed by Jerry Kieffer in the November 2004 issue. 

Model Engine Builder magazine is currently running a series on cam grinding in issues 21, 22, 23, and is to be continued in 24.

Also, Roger Slocum advertises a design for a cam grinder. See
www.quarterscalecamgrinder.com

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## itowbig (Feb 19, 2011)

dint somebody here or there post plans on a cam grinder build


----------



## ironman (Feb 19, 2011)

I remember posting about the cam grinder I made from the SIC plans by Gene Switzer. Someone by the name artrans had posted about plans back then (sometime in 09 or maybe even 2010). Someone I think even posted a link to a cam grinder which was almost like the one I made from the SIC plans.

ironman (Ray)


----------

